# [Heisec] Spanische Polizei nimmt mutmaßlichen Entwickler des BKA-Trojaners fest



## Newsfeed (14 Februar 2013)

In Dubai ist der mutmaßliche Entwickler des BKA-Trojaners festgenommen worden. Außerdem hat die spanische Polizei insgesamt 10 Tatverdächtige festgenommen, die mit der Software rund eine Million Euro erpresst haben sollen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2013)

"des"?
Wohl eher "eines"...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> "des"?
> Wohl eher "eines"...





> Die Gefahr durch den BKA-Trojaner dürfte mit diesem Schlag jedoch nicht beendet sein. Das lukrative Geschäftsmodell wurde von vielen Banden aufgegriffen und bereits 2012 wurde ein Bausatz für die Software im Untergrund gehandelt. Auch die spanische Polizei verweist darauf, dass die Gruppe, die ihren Sitz an der Costa del Sol hatte, nur eine von mehreren sei.


Wie wahr.

Auch nett:


> Ein interessanter Randaspekt ist die Tatsache, *dass diese Fälle als Auslandsstraftaten gewertet werden*, weil die Täter vermutlich im Ausland sitzen, *und somit nicht in die polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik eingehen*. Kein Wunder, dass Bundesinnenminister Friedrich erfreut eine rückläufige Zahl der Internet-Straftaten und eine „positive Gesamttendenz“ bilanziert.


http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Trojaner-aus-dem-Baukasten-1699391.html


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Auch nett:


Über dieses Maß an Ignoranz will ich mich nicht mehr aufregen...


----------

